# Nissan Skyline R34 Gtr vs Dodo Supernatural.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok todays i had Abdul my mate down simply because weve been chatting for months about products and he had bought so much stuff i said one day he could hook up and have some time detailing and last week was it...I spke to Dom aka Dodo about trying Supernatural and Dodo Lime prime lite and he sent me some to test and to give my thoughts..So really today was about sharing tips with Abdul and testing aswell but not really heavy paintwork correction just a nice full out machine polish and detail.

Abdul turned up as we had agreed .... what a quality car...oh my gd i knew he had a Honda but he said he had just got back from Ireland where he seriously must have picked up the most mint condition standard R34 in the world...




























Car foamed first after wheels worked on










and then washed , clayed , washed and dryed using ro water and aquatouch towel..

Car then driven into garage for inspection......Paintwork reading between 80 microns and 101 microns no more all across the board



















Now i really feel as a testament to the previous owner but this skylines paintwork is so perfect that i could not detect any swirls under my fluorescant lighting and the quality of the car was such that for an 8 year old car it was the best condition i have ever seen including new cars ive worked on..I was flaberghasted which really was perfect for me so no correction needed anyway...

I cracked on with a 3m pad and final finish and machine polished the whole car


















































































Once i had machine polished the whole car i tried the lime prime lite

Now this wiped on very very easily



















infact and i dont say this literally but so easily i actually wondered if it was doing anything because obviously with similar products they can be a mare to apply and spread easily although this seemed a lot more viscous...










Now i left the product on for the desired and recommended time one one half of the car and 10 minutes on the other to see what would happen (then thought sh^t what if it drys like concrete and i scratch the car)

But










it buffed off very easily on both halves and was a doddle to use....





































The car was looking fab and Abdul was likeing it..

Supernatural.....I know little of this wax except its the jewel in the crown from the Dodo Factory...

A sample pot



















The wax was applied to the car panel at a time and i didnt read the instructions as i never do and just used touch to decide when to remove and i cant even say a time just it cured nicely..





































Now i made no comment on the wax when removed as i wanted Abduls thoughts before my own because i think people can be traintracked along with your thoughts if you push a point well enough so instead i asked his opinion......His thoughts echoed mine in that the car had taken a very wet look combined with what i would call a glaze of titanium which was pleaseing to the eye...The result was very nice and a air of depth that is sometimes hard to replicate on a silver car...



















I have no idea on durability although im sure many do and will post their own observations but i liked the wax and it suited this colour very very well.....I have no wax left to do another car in black for real reflection and depth but to be honest i prefer to test waxes on silver / gunmetal cars as black always looks good in my opinion regardless of quality of wax due to the apparent hue of the paintwork and i always find these colours show a wax off better for wetness and clarity if it can be seen off a panel...just my thoughts but maybe not shared by all..










Overall i think surprised would be the wrong word to discribe this but very nice a good wax and easy on and off which is good.. I think the fact it has such a great pot will also make it sell well....

Next abdul did the front of the car grills etc so i cracked on with the wheels with jetseal










zorst autosoled










wheels buffed off after 30 minutes










i then followed up Abdul with black wow



















car was then quick detailed with crystal mist and brushed out










Tyres wiped with swissvax pneu










and all rubber seals aerospaced










THE RESULTS


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh lordy....thats a very nice skyline!! 

Lovely detail. :thumb:


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Stunning:thumb:

Love the R34's an amazing car.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Pure car porn. Im yet to try my supernatural. Looks very good on the liner though.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The last 3 photos tell the story.


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

so nice to see a standard skyline! looks superb


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow.

That looks absolutely stunning and the back looks menancing as the front.

A great alternative to the Scoobies and Evo's if you can afford it. Abdul is a very lucky fella.:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice Mark. As above the last few shots are striking. Lots of depth and wetness.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow - just plain "wow"!


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> The last 3 photos tell the story.


Errrrmm WOW :argie:

3rd to last is awesome:thumb:


----------



## djn1984 (Oct 9, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

Love the detail but even more impressed with the photo presentation :thumb:


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, shame about the stone chips.

Hope your mate to keep that in condition and not to wrap it around a lamp post!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW! that looks superb, :thumb: What a car!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Schizophonic said:


> Wow, shame about the stone chips.
> 
> Hope your mate to keep that in condition and not to wrap it around a lamp post!


Even more testament to the previous owner as he proved he drove it yet kept it immaculate..


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome finish. Now that is a car, lol


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work there Marc


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Stunning job - has it been fettled under the bonnet yet!?!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope dead standard which is what Abdul has been hunting for..


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Stunning work, some of the if not the best reflections on silver I have ever seen top work:thumb:


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

one word "stunning"


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great Detail, great car, great photography! Well done as always Marc.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! :doublesho absolutely stunning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great results, that is one very nice skyline there!


----------



## ben27 (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks amazing! Good to see such a great car in mint condition


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work mate, love that car and the finish obtained


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic work. Beautiful looking car... :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice write up and even better quality of work.The results speak for themselves


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

oh my good god !! as you can see from my user name i aint much of a fan ........... yeah right !!!! that is absolutly stunning !!
used to have two r33's. but down to one drift car at min .. but am saving like hell to get on of these . my dream car :argie: :argie: :argie: 

fantastic job there buddy :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

stunning as usual Mark superb car


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

As always a cracking job and great write up


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Lovely, just absolutely lovely.....did I mention how lovely it looks?


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

A big big thank you to vxrmarc for his time in detailing my R34..

I only wished I could help out more, but he seemed to be having a ball of a time with the Lime Prime Lite and Supernatural..

Here are some pics I snapped from the day..














































Again big thanks to vxrmarc - a Legend in my eyes! :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

you used the whole test pot on one car!?! mine lasted 3 full applications and still loads left. have a full size pot now.

Looked amazing though regardless of the amount you used.

good work mate


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice.

I think I'll be buying some Supernatural over BOS.


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

top work fella...wetter than an otters pocket.

may ave to get me a sample pot of that supernatural...


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Oooooh yes...ohhh yes :argie:


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice R34 indeed. Top job. :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice !!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work as always marc :thumb:


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

stunning car really is

my fav car ever

nice work


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Good work on an absolutely stunning car Marc, probably the nicest Skyline I've ever seen.

As nobody else has asked the question, I may aswell. How did the finish of Super Natural compare to Mr Dalton signature edition?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

As nobody else has asked the question, I may aswell. How did the finish of Super Natural compare to Mr Dalton signature edition?





 

Jedi i gave the remaining wax to a friend to try.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely example & detail.:thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

what a car, looks amazing


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

thats looks awesome.superb job as usuall marc


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> As nobody else has asked the question, I may aswell. How did the finish of Super Natural compare to Mr Dalton signature edition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As most waxes at that end of the market are all pretty much the same i doubt there was much difference to be seen after a few hours of application.


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job that marc


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great, I want some jetseal now :/ 

Is anyone ever content with their collection?


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Another super one Marc, great car great wax and amazing photos.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> As most waxes at that end of the market are all pretty much the same i doubt there was much difference to be seen after a few hours of application.


Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome Job Marc


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Marc - another great detail, write up and car :thumb: That really is a superb finish on that colour, pretty much the same as my car, which i continue to search for the right finish for....

You said Final Finish polish - was that 85rd? 

Thanks


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> As nobody else has asked the question, I may aswell. How did the finish of Super Natural compare to Mr Dalton signature edition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in your own words how did they compare?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Marc - another great detail, write up and car :thumb: That really is a superb finish on that colour, pretty much the same as my car, which i continue to search for the right finish for....
> 
> You said Final Finish polish - was that 85rd?
> 
> Thanks


Po85rd not 106fa.


----------



## -SDC- (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice car, Extreamly good detail 

:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work on a peach of a car:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

............................uummm


how much did it cost to spend some time with that car

did you apply the wax by hand

you lucky bstrd


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work marc:argie:


----------



## Detailer27 (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumb: Wow excellent work


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Another fine detail Mark! But then we wouldnt expect anything less mate.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

very impressive work and great to see such a special car in such good condition to work as usual and keep us informed on durability


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice to look back on my GTR. A little weird also as she looks a little different now..




























Following on from Marc's magic, the GTR has been a doddle to clean..


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice new rims... really suit it


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers Dodo Factory..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awsome:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Amazing! Your write ups reflect the quality of your work, simply superb.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:

ONE DAY


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome job....this is from master detailing ....i like very much..:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## macdo (May 31, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## stevee (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a stunning finish on a stunning car!!! Awesome all round!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I think thats the first skyline I've seen and thought I like it. 

You can really see the similarities between this and the new GTR can't you


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning work


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah Kadir mate that is absolutely awesome..

I am so in love with this car.

I also still stand by the quote i made when i did it that this individual car has the best paintwork on ive ever seen and detailed , it is and was better than every single new car i have done.

Mate that is one special car.

The wheels are sick!!!


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers marc!

I defo need to pay you a visit.. Be good to catch up and you can assess how I have been looking after the GTR. Been trying my best! Glad you like the wheels! 

p.s. vxrmarc = Legend.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a stunning finish


----------



## Jay 1983 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunning work as always Marc


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Fanastic, one of my all time favourite cars :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think to be honest much respect to Kadir for learning how to keep the car looking immaculatre and takeing an interest.. All too often its disheartening when guys have their cars done and they end back where they were within 3 months to when you started. It gives me great satisfaction knowing this car looks the same and is a great big up to supernatural aswell..


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

I try my best marc. Nothing quite like a clean car and the feel good factor a clean car exudes.. 

Fortunate I am to have had marc detail my GTR! 

As I've said, I shall come and pay you a visit once the weather gets better!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice job Marc and Adbul, nice to see you give the Dodo a bashing


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

So unusual to see a stock Skyline, wish we could see more! Beautiful results there, looks awesome, a testimony to both your skill and the products.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks awesome, love skylines, Prefer R33 tho


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweeeet ! :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

stunning work marc :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Love a gtr


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just saw that this thread is over 6 years old! Amazing looking car though, hopefully it still looks as good!


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Truly a remarkable masterpiece! Great work!


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

transtek said:


> Just saw that this thread is over 6 years old! Amazing looking car though, hopefully it still looks as good!


I was just using the search facility here hoping to come across an R34 GTR clean and happened to come across my own car!! :thumb:

My car looks a little different now.. A picture from the last GTROC Ace Cafe meet courtesy of Ed Keating..


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Still looking good there fella:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What can you say but Fantastic.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks stunning and great to see some still in standard form.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Well guess who I bumped into at Waxstock on the Sunday?? None other than Mr Elsworth himself! Good to see you; you look well.


----------

